# Figure R602.10.6.2



## rktect 1 (Jun 9, 2010)

Just want to see what people think about figure R602.10.6.2

Zone 5 chicagoland area

Single story

Use the ctrl key and the + if it is hard to see it.

Here are the three options I listed.  Add your own if you think the three are not correct.

option #1:  All three wall panels to be braced per figure 602.10.6.2

option #2:  Only the two corner panels to be braced per figure 602.10.6.2

option #3:  The left corner panel to be braced per figure 602.10.6.2 and the center panel (which is 1'-6" wide and within 12.5 feet of the other corner) braced per figure 602.10.6.2


----------



## Mule (Jun 9, 2010)

I agree. In figure 1.....the header should go from outside corner continuous to outside corner.

In figure 2...the bottom one. What is the offset between the 8 ft garage door and the 16 ft garage door? Is that 5'6"???....4 feet or less is considered one wall so the braced wall line would still be all the way across as if it is one.

If not...it must be as Figure R602.10.6.2


----------



## rktect 1 (Jun 9, 2010)

Sorry Mule,

That was an equal to or less than 4 foot wall segment so that it is within the one braced wall line.

So on figure one would you also put a panel in the center space as the 25 foot on center kicks in?


----------



## Mule (Jun 9, 2010)

On a situation like figure 1... yes. Because the maximum length of the opening between the garage door header is limited to 18'. By installing a panel in the center space will break up the actual length of opening to less than 18 '.  What you would have is one long continuous header but with the benefit of having more wind bracing.

The whole idea of making the garage door opening a maximum of 18' is so that you won't have more than a 25' span for wind bracing.

The code doesn't state that the header cannot be more than 18'.....just the garage door opening. It is my opinion that the way I described meets the intent of the code for narrow wall wind bracing. Does that make sense?


----------



## FredK (Jun 9, 2010)

I'd go for bracing either side of the 16 ft door using figure 602.10.6.2 at the 2 ft sections.

But then I had to look up Chicago as B and 90 mph wind.  Hopefully that's right.


----------

